# Standheizungen (Parking Heater) - OEM installation



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

*remote start*

Has anybody had a remote starter installed on their Phaeton? I had one on my 2003 audi A6 and loved it but VW dealer told me not to on the Phaeton because of all of the electronics.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: remote start (Razlaw)*

This question has been asked many times about the Touareg over on the Touareg board, whiich has similar electronics to the Phaeton. The answer so far is that no one has installed remote start in the Touareg and let anyone on the Touareg forums know about it. So we don't really know if it can or can't be done.
But, there is a better solution than remote start on the Touareg (and maybe on the Phaeton). It is much more common in Europe. It is a remote heater from Webasto called BlueHeat in the USA.
http://www.techwebasto.com/ima...1.swf 
The Touareg parts list shows the heater. The V10 Touareg even has the Webasto sticker on the door. But I haven't found out if I have it in my car or how to activate it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: remote start (spockcat)*

Webasto is a pretty big OEM supplier of components, and they make a lot more than just auxiliary heaters. The rear cabin dome light in my Phaeton is a Webasto product, so the presence of a sticker on your truck should not be considered indicative of an auxiliary heater in the truck.
In Europe, you can order a 'stand-alone heater' in all VW products except the Lupo and Polo. This is a small gas or diesel powered device that heats the coolant up, circulates it, and warms the cabin using the fan in the heater plenum. It uses about half a liter of fuel an hour, which is much less than an idling engine does. It is the European approach to 'remote start' - rather than starting the whole engine, you just start the pre-heater. You can start it either by RF control (a key fob), by setting a timer using the multifunction display in the car, or by Telematics - phone your car, press a few buttons on the touch-tone phone, and you program in the start time for that cycle.
It is not offered in North America out of fear that drivers would turn it on while the car is in an indoor garage, thus creating a great risk of carbon monoxide poisoning. It is very popular in Northern Europe (Scandinavia).
It is an expensive refit, about USD $2,000 to do. A friend of mine retrofitted one to his North American Jetta. It costs about USD $1,200 if you order it as a factory option. The same product is used on all the different VW models, although I suspect there might be different output levels, to suit a 1.6 petrol engine vs. a 6.0 W12, or a 1.9 TDI vs. a V10.
Here's some photos of it:
*Webasto Pre-Heater*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: remote start (Razlaw)*

Razlaw:
Have you considered visiting a very large manufacturer of 'green' agricultural equipment in your town and seeing if they have an off the shelf fix for you?








Michael


----------



## Razlaw (Apr 24, 2004)

Not sure I would want tractor parts on a Phaeton LOL


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: remote start (PanEuropean)*

I don;t think this label has anything to do with a light. Pretty clear it has to do with an auxiliary heater. I just haven't found it yet nor does the car have the controls for it in the overhead console.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: remote start (spockcat)*

Ah-ha - most interesting - it looks like that is, in fact, the auxiliary heater. It is controlled through the multi-function display - meaning, the radio screen (I am guessing here, I have never been in a Touareg). Try having a look on the auxiliary heating pages.
These same heaters can also be used to supplement heat produced by the engine during cold weather, when the engine is idling but not generating enough heat to keep the cabin warm. In such cases the heater kicks in automatically to warm the coolant that is sent to the heat exchanger in the cabin.
It is possible (I am really guessing here) that VW equips the North American product with the high end "Thermo Top C" heater, which has the capability of being both an auxiliary source of warm coolant when the engine is idling and also a stand-alone parking heater, but only enables the 'auxiliary heat with engine running' function when the vehicle is shipped to the North American market. Their liability concern would probably be that some fool would enable the stand-heating (pre-heating with engine off) function when the truck is parked in a garage, and thus asphyxiate everyone.
Here are a few links to get you started:
Webasto Thermo-Top Heaters - General Description
Webasto Parking Heaters - Detailed Description
You might want to try re-coding your truck with a scan tool to indicate that parking stand-heating ('Standheizungen', in German) is installed, and then see if the additional control for it shows up on the supplementary screens for climate control on your multi-function control unit. I know that on the Phaeton, if I recode the vehicle to indicate that Standheizungen is installed, I get an additional control for it on the same page as I find residual heat and automatic recirculation. Because my Phaeton does not have Standheizungen, the control doesn't do anything, but it does appear.
AFIK the control module for the Standheizungen unit, and the control module that enables you to operate the Standheizungen from the MFI are two different modules. If you have a diagnostic scan tool, try polling address 18 or address 7E and seeing if you get a response. These are the addresses for the auxiliary heating module. Enabling control of this module via the multi-function display would probably be done through address 09 or 46.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:15 PM 11-14-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: remote start (PanEuropean)*

The control for the remote heater is in the Touareg is in a display in the overhead console. This is not an option in the USA. I actually have OnStar controls where the remote heater's controls would be. The Touareg's nav and radio is not integrated with the climate controls like it is in the Phaeton.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: remote start (PanEuropean)*

Here's a bit more information about the controls provided for the parking heater (Standheizungen) that can be ordered as a factory option on just about any VW (Golf, Touareg, Phaeton, etc.) outside of North America. Thanks to Daniel (Swiss Phaeton) for the pictures of his car.
The parking heater can also be turned on using a remote control similar to the key fob - this works from quite a distance away, so it is possible to be in a restaurant, to press the button when you are finishing your coffee, and to go out and find a nice warm car waiting for you about 20 minutes later.
Michael
*Control Page (German Language)*








*Same Control Page (English Language)*


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Remote Starter*

Has anyone installed a remote starter in their Phaeton? It's really nice to get into a warm car on a cold day and vice versa.
I wonder if it is feasible with the very complex electrical system the car has. If anyone has accomplished this, can you give details as to the manufacturer, etc. Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Remote Starter (car_guy)*

*Archival Note: * There are additional pictures of the parking heater / supplemental heater installed on the Phaeton at this post: Some interesting photos of a dis-assembled Phaeton

There is additional discussion about fitment of the parking heater / supplemental heater in a Phaeton at this post: Parking Heaters (Standheizungen) - Retrofitting, Troubleshooting, etc.

Also, photos have been re-hosted on this thread and the two threads referenced above.

Michael


----------

